# Enable



## Elf On A Shelf (7 October 2018)

Fair play to the filly she has won her 2nd Arc! She hasn't had an ideal prep and has come back from injury to get there. 

Sea Of Class ran an absolute cracker of a race in 2nd! Another couple of strides and she would have won!


----------



## danda (7 October 2018)

Great race, I really thought Sea of Class was going to make it.


----------



## Clodagh (7 October 2018)

I'm so glad Enable hung on, although Sea of Class was amazing. I love Frankie Detorri, and think he is a wonderful ambassador for flat racing in his high spirits, enthusiasm and all round niceness.


----------



## Chiffy (7 October 2018)

I agree Clodagh, great race, was shouting for Enable to hold on. Even more because we have a friend who works for John Gosden! Sea of Class did run a great race too.


----------



## gunnergundog (7 October 2018)

Was a brilliant afternoon!  Enable goes down in history; would love to see those two meet again.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (7 October 2018)

The Arc is very quickly turning into a race for the females. Enable x2 Treve x3 Along with Danedream in the last decade. 

What is even more impressive is Urban Sea. She won the Arc 25 years ago. She is in the close pedigree of the first 8 home. She is the mother of Galileo and Sea The Stars who had offspring in the first 8. The winner, Enable is by Nathaniel who is by Galileo. In 6th or 7th was a horse whose dam is by Galileo. 

Not bad going when everyone races about the sires as the be all and end all! She herself produced 2 Derby winners and a St Ledger winner along with every single other one of her direct offspring gaining black type. Her sons have gone on to produce Derby and Oaks winners. Her fillies have produced black type offspring.

Mon the mares!


----------



## Orangehorse (7 October 2018)

Thanks EKW, very interesting.  Great that she has won 2 years running, what an achievement.
You are right about Frankie Dettori - he is such a great personality and star, is there any jockey who could step into his shoes when he retires (not that he is planning to I hope).


----------



## splashgirl45 (7 October 2018)

what a race. i was rooting for enable as well, wonder if the result would have been different if sea of class had a better draw, it was very tight at the end...very exciting


----------



## Clodagh (7 October 2018)

On ATR they said this is the fillies time of year. I don't know why?
Urban Sea has done so much for the tb, what a mare!


----------



## Mariposa (13 October 2018)

I was so gutted for Sea of Class - thought she ran a blinder. But can't take anything away from the amazing Enable, she's just wonderful.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (3 November 2018)

And she did it! Enable wins the Breeders Cup Turf! Not only is she a tough filly but that's one hell of a team behind her to get her back from injury to win 2 of the most valuable and saught after races in the world!

The question now is - Dubai, put away for another tilt next year or the breeding paddocks?


----------



## splashgirl45 (3 November 2018)

she is some racehorse,,,,,hope she stays in training...would love to see her next year


----------



## Clodagh (3 November 2018)

EKW said:



			And she did it! Enable wins the Breeders Cup Turf! Not only is she a tough filly but that's one hell of a team behind her to get her back from injury to win 2 of the most valuable and saught after races in the world!

The question now is - Dubai, put away for another tilt next year or the breeding paddocks?
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant, I didn't see it. I am so glad for her and the team.


----------



## bonny (3 November 2018)

I think sheâ€™ll go for a third arc


----------



## claracanter (5 November 2018)

She's incredible. Let's hope she stays in training but I bet the Sheikh can't wait for her to become a brood mare


----------

